
Atheists at risk of dying out as religious people are having more babies - randomname2
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/atheists-dying-out-contraception-claims-study-a7626846.html
======
M_Grey
I thought this was laughable when it hit the front page of Reddit a few days
ago, but I honestly never thought it would crop up here. The notion of
religion as an inherited trait, and the notion that somehow atheism (rather
than socioeconomic status) is the driver of less childbirth are utterly
bizarre and wrongheaded.

~~~
ivyb
religion as an inherited trait is a fact. I wonder what can you have meant.

~~~
phs318u
Both you and parent would do better providing citations to back up your
assertions. I suspect however that the person you are responding to may have
an easier time of it.

~~~
M_Grey
I'll do that.

Edit: 1
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15745438](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15745438)

[http://www.apa.org/monitor/apr04/beliefs.aspx](http://www.apa.org/monitor/apr04/beliefs.aspx)

Those percentages speak for themselves, and they're not screaming
"heritability". They speak to a strong environmental element, but that aspect
seems to change over time. Mind you, environment is more than just parents.

------
pizza
religion is inherited now?

..

